# Visual Studio 2012 C++ Fehlermeldung Projekt veraltet



## Marchisiwezzy (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin neue im Bereich der C,C++ Programmierung und stehe direkt mal vor einem Problem. Folgende Fehlermeldung taucht auf wenn ich das Programm debuggen möchte,


1>------ Build started: Project: Aufgabe_1, Configuration: Debug Win32 ------

1>C:\Program Files\MSBuild\Microsoft.Cpp\v4.0\V110\Microsoft.CppBuild.targets(344,5): warning MSB8003: Could not find WindowsSDKDir variable from the registry.  TargetFrameworkVersion or PlatformToolset may be set to an invalid version number.

(Konnte nicht gefunden werden WindowsSDKDir Variable aus der Registrierung. TargetFrameworkVersion oder PlatformToolset kann auf eine ungültige Versionsnummer eingestellt werden.)

1>LINK : fatal error LNK1104: cannot open file 'kernel32.lib'
========== Build: 0 succeeded, 1 failed, 0 up-to-date, 0 skipped ==========

Benutze das englische Programm, da wir auf unserer Hochschule auch mit diesem arbeiten.

Weitere Dinge könnten euch vlt. helfen, um mein Problem zu lösen:
 1. Wenn ich auf den Debugger "Play" Knopf drücke schrebit er mir immer, das Project ist veraltet trz. ausführen
 2. Dann folgt nach den OK drücken: "Fehler beim erstellen möchten sie den Vorgang vortsetzen und den letzten erfolgreichen Build ausführen?"

Ich habe einfach keine Ahnung wie ich dieses Problem in den Griff bekommen soll! ich hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.


----------



## 3Cyb3r (13. Oktober 2013)

Cannot open "kernel132.lib" ist das Problem würde ich fürs erste sagen.

Normale Ausgabe wäre etwas wie:  "C:\Windows\SysWOW64\kernel32.dll" geladen

Schau doch mal ob die es die .dll auf deinem Rechner gibt und wenn ja wo?


----------



## sheel (13. Oktober 2013)

Wo kommt denn die Projektdatei her?
Doch nicht etwa selbst (automatisch) erstellen lassen?
132 ist...seltsam.


----------



## 3Cyb3r (14. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe das l als 1 gelesen mein Fehler, aber trotzdem ist der Linking Fehler da.
Ich denke das der Pfad der Lib nicht in der Projekteingenschaften ist oder die Datei "beschädigt" ist.

Bei Verweisverzeichnisse steht bei mir: $(VCInstallDir)atlmfc\lib;$(VCInstallDir)lib
Bibliotheksverzeichnisse: $(VCInstallDir)lib;$(VCInstallDir)atlmfc\lib;$(WindowsSDK_LibraryPath_x86);

Was den Fehler auch beheben könnte: WindowSDK herunterladen.


----------



## Endurion (14. Oktober 2013)

Himmel, es steht doch in der Fehlermeldung:

Could not find WindowsSDKDir variable from the registry

Und die hast du auch in den Library-Paths drin: $(WindowsSDK_LibraryPath_x86)

Such den Pfad, wo du dein WindowsSDK hininstalliert hast (bzw. wo das von Visual Studio mitgebrachte liegt) und setze die Umgebungsvariable darauf.


----------



## 3Cyb3r (14. Oktober 2013)

@Endurion ich bin nicht der thread Ersteller xD. 



Endurion hat gesagt.:


> Himmel, es steht doch in der Fehlermeldung:


Himmel, erst lesen dann Antworten.


----------



## Endurion (15. Oktober 2013)

3Cyb3r hat gesagt.:


> @Endurion ich bin nicht der thread Ersteller xD.
> 
> 
> Himmel, erst lesen dann Antworten.



Ich weiß, das ging an alle von euch, die die Fehlermeldung komplett ignoriert haben


----------

